# A second another one for bowtie guys



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

[attachment=0:1c87tn8q]burn.jpg[/attachment:1c87tn8q]
Guess which make made this vehicle just before it burst into flames engulfing the entire vehicle almost instantly, thankfully no one was killed. Got this from an FB friend, just happened this week on I-15 in Utah County.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Chevy Suburban?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

going out on a limb here..... Dirty max.. looks nasty, cab fires suck!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Chevy Suburban?


bingo! Fuel pump failure, three kids on board, miracle that no one was killed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess Ford is the perfect vehicle?

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/52808 ... y.html.csp


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> I guess Ford is the perfect vehicle?
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/52808 ... y.html.csp


That is the best that you can do? What is that one, 1972 vs a 2008 (pre government ownership)? I like my odds!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That is the best that you can do? What is that one, 1972 vs a 2008 (pre government ownership)? *I like my odds*!


Oh......so you would like to own a newer Chevy....I don't blame you..


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not taking sides but wasn't it Ford awhile back that had problems with cruise control on their vehicles that caused a ton of accidents because it wouldn't turn off? I know because I was in one that would shut off and **** near got crushed because i couldn't stop.
Also wasn't it Ford that had the explorers that would magically catch fire? 
Now every company has had a few problems, its the companies that step up and take responsiblities for the mistakes that matters.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

My neighbors house recently burned down because the ford sitting in their garage spontaneously caught fire.


----------

